# Problema disco duro seagate



## bufalomillos (Ago 17, 2006)

Basicamente el problema que se me presento es el siguiente tengo un disco de 80 g seagate barracuda que me estaba funcionando perfectamente pero se me presento la necesidad de formatear y ahi empezo todo mi calvario, cuando fui a instalar me empezo a botar errores cuando copiaba lo archivos de instalacion entonces pense que era el cd de xp que se me habia dañado por lo cual pase a hacer la prueba con otro cd y nada sucedia lo mismo por lo que intente con otros sistemas operativos pero el resultado era el mismo en mi afan decidi utilizar una de las herremientas de formateo (no recuerdo si era la de seagate o la de maxtor)para revisar el disco, al cargar la aplicacion me envio un mensaje en el que me decia que el tamaño del disco no era el correcto y que si deseaba corregir este problema , le di aceptar revise el disco no me boto sectores defectuosos ni nada pero cual seria mi sorpresa cuando mire en la bios y el tamaño del disco era de 33 Gb; despues de mirar y mirar descubri que los errores al copiar los archivos se debian al bus de datos y no al disco ;ahora tengo un disco de 33 Gb que he probado en otros pcs lo reconocen igual y no se como solucionarlo. Gracias por su colaboracion.



			
				Apollo dijo:
			
		

> Este foro está dedicado a la electrónica y sus aplicaciones.
> 
> El tema no está relacionado con la electrónica, es competencia de la informática.


----------



## sir rodrigo (Ago 21, 2006)

hola bufalomillos!
tu problema es basicamente la capacidad al parecer... bueno lo que puedes hacer es ir al panel de control y entrar en herramientas administrativas, entonces entra en administración de equipos lo dispositivos q tu pc tiene, pincha en el disco duro y podras ver la capacidad total del disco... posiblemente tu sistema operativo esta instalado en una particion de 33gb y el resto solo quedo formateado pero no como para ser ocupado, si es asi lo debes habilitar y dar un formato rapido solo a la zona que o esta siendo ocupado por el sistema osea las otras 47gb de disco.-


----------



## fff (Sep 30, 2006)

una vez utilice el disk manager para disco duros samsung, funciona con todas las marcas, q es una imagen de disquete booteable, q arranca una version de DOS con una interface grafica muy facil de usar, en una de sus funciones tiene la opcion FILL to ZEROS FULL, que ignora particiones y todo eso, y llena todo el contenido con ceros, toma su tiempo como media hora, creo q con eso se deberia regresar otra vez a los 80 gigas, obviamente esto no es formateo a bajo nivel ni nada de eso ni particionado tampoco. Con el borro particiones y bichos raros en los discos duro.Lo q no entiendo o es q lei mal, q la BIOS de la PC indica 33 Gigas creo q esa indicacion de capacidad en el disco no puede ser cambiada por el ususario, porque son las capacidades q s le  ponen en la fabrica, en algunas mother boards antiguas se podia cambiar la geometria y caracteristicas internas del disco, de manera irreversible, es un caso extraño, espero se soluciones, Saludos


----------



## maunix (Sep 30, 2006)

bufalomillos dijo:
			
		

> Basicamente el problema que se me presento es el siguiente tengo un disco de 80 g seagate barracuda que me estaba funcionando perfectamente pero se me presento la necesidad de formatear y ahi empezo todo mi calvario, cuando fui a instalar me empezo a botar errores cuando copiaba lo archivos de instalacion entonces pense que era el cd de xp que se me habia dañado por lo cual pase a hacer la prueba con otro cd y nada sucedia lo mismo por lo que intente con otros sistemas operativos pero el resultado era el mismo en mi afan decidi utilizar una de las herremientas de formateo (no recuerdo si era la de seagate o la de maxtor)para revisar el disco, al cargar la aplicacion me envio un mensaje en el que me decia que el tamaño del disco no era el correcto y que si deseaba corregir este problema , le di aceptar revise el disco no me boto sectores defectuosos ni nada pero cual seria mi sorpresa cuando mire en la bios y el tamaño del disco era de 33 Gb; despues de mirar y mirar descubri que los errores al copiar los archivos se debian al bus de datos y no al disco ;ahora tengo un disco de 33 Gb que he probado en otros pcs lo reconocen igual y no se como solucionarlo. Gracias por su colaboracion.



bufalomillos, si hasta ahora te funcionaba bien entonces la limitación está en el bios de tu máquina.  

Algunos discos tienen la opción de ser jumpeados para limitar su capacidad a 32GigaBytes a pesar de ser de 40, 80, o +.  El punto es que si tu no tocaste ese jumper entonces es muy probable que el disco haya venido con un manager de gestión.

Las soluciones que se me ocurren son:

1) Que actualices el bios de tu motherboard
2) que consigas un driver por software (drive manager o similar) que permita a tu bios manejar el tamaño total del disco.

Saludos


----------



## microloquillo (Nov 26, 2006)

El problema es  siguiente tu maquina debe ser una Pentium 1 o dos la bios reconoce solamente 33Gb  por lo cual tu disco es mucho más grande que lo que la maquina aguanta ejemplo mi maquina es una Pentium 2 eslot 1 con 350Mz y le puse un disco de 40 GB y me reconoce 33 GB pero ay un truco bajo la manga si vos instalas el Windows en otra maquina y después se lo pones ala tuya no vas a tener problema ya que Windows XP no trabaja bajo SETUP. Otra cosa nunca instales el partición magic en tu maquina si haces esto por que automáticamente te lo va a corregir


----------

